# Discontinued and Clearance Kayaks/Accessories Still On Sale at Golden River Sports!



## PattyNYCO

Thanks everyone for a FANTASTIC record-breaking Swap and Sale! If you missed it, there are still a few discountinued/closeout kayaks left as well as accessories still on sale - so be sure to call or stop by if you are looking shopping for gear and deals. GRS is trying to make room for all 2012 inventory arriving soon!

*Boats on Clearance Include: *

*Demos:*
-Wavesport Fuse (all sizes) = Starting at $625
-Wavesport Diesel 60 and 70 = $750
-Pyranha Varun (small and large) = $800
-Pyranha Ammo Demo's (all sizes) = $600
-Pyranha Z One (all sizes) = $550
-Pyranha Karnali (Med / Large) = $550
-Pyranha Everest = $650
-Pyranha Molan (all sizes) = $650
-Pyranha Rev (small) = $625

*New Kayaks On Clearance* (some are scratch/dent)*:*
-Wavesport Diesel 60 = $799
-Wavesport Habitat 74/80 = $799
-Wavesport Project X's 48/64's = $899
-Pyranha Varun (small) = $850
-Pyranha Ammo (small / large) = $650
-Pyranha Z One (med / large) = $600
-Pyranha Karnali (med) = $600
-Pyranha Karnali (large) = $650
-Pyranha Burn (med /large) = $899
-Pyranha Molan (med) = $769
-Pyranha Rev (small) = $650
-Pyranha Rebel = $650

All remaining 2010/2011 accessories are 10 to 40% off.

There's always the possibility of "wiggle room" so please call and ask!

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401
(303) 215-9386
www.GoldenRiverSports.net


----------



## flipper42

What color Project x 64s do u have?


----------



## PattyNYCO

One in solid red and one in "firecracker" (red/white/blue).


----------

